# Other Pets > Dogs >  Updated doberman puppy pics! 7 months old.

## SlitherinSisters

Well, she'll be 7 months old in a couple weeks, close enough!  :Very Happy:  

Here's Athena!


In the car with Thor, my long haired Chihuahua


When people say Dobermans are velcro dogs they aren't kidding!!!!! This is me attempting to drive, she ALWAYS has to touch me no matter what I'm doing  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


My sister is taking Athena for dog 4H. She was going to take my moms great dane, but he attacked a dog!!!  :Surprised:  So, Athena's her new project and not an easy one  :ROFL:  She has SOOOOO much energy! 


MOM!!!! Get me out of here!


She did very well overall for a puppy who has never been around that many dogs at one time.

----------


## BMorrison

That's a beautiful dobe! I'm a big fan of the reds myself but what a looker!

----------

SlitherinSisters (05-27-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Thank you! I've always loved the blacks myself  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jerhart

Awwwwwwwwww.  Who is a cute puppy?  Athena is!  :Razz:

----------

SlitherinSisters (05-27-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

:ROFL:  She's the cutest dog ever! When we go for a walks she knows she's hot stuff and expects that everyone wants to pet her. When we walk by someone who doesn't like dogs she sort of sighs and looks really sad when they don't pet her!  :ROFL:

----------


## mainbutter

I want a dobie!!

----------

SlitherinSisters (05-31-2009)

----------


## Mitch21

I CANNOT wait to buy a dobe! Love your dog! Be careful though... I might kidnap Athena if you're not watching!

----------

SlitherinSisters (05-31-2009)

----------


## Boanerges

She is definately beautiful  :Good Job:  Is she looking at you in that last pic? Her ears are all perked up and she looks like she is staring at the person with the camera.

----------

SlitherinSisters (05-31-2009)

----------


## nickdafish97

Gorgeous!!

----------

SlitherinSisters (05-31-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> I CANNOT wait to buy a dobe! Love your dog! Be careful though... I might kidnap Athena if you're not watching!


 :ROFL:  Thank you! A lot of people tend to say that. I'm starting to think I need to get a collar and chain that padlocks  :ROFL: 




> She is definately beautiful  Is she looking at you in that last pic? Her ears are all perked up and she looks like she is staring at the person with the camera.


Thank you! Yep she is looking at me! That was the worst part, all she did was stare at me the whole time my sister was trying to work with her!  :ROFL:

----------

